
All Trains in the Netherlands Are Now Powered by Wind Energy - Parbeyjr
https://edgylabs.com/2017/01/14/trains-netherlands-wind-energy/
======
PaulHoule
This claim is a bit disingenuous because nothing that runs all the time can be
100% powered by renewable energy. When the wind is not blowing, the trains run
on fossil fuels, nuclear or whatever.

Sure, there is some paperwork that claims their electric bill is financing
wind construction, but in the end the windmills put power into the grid with
all the other power and the trains consume it.

